# Compatability: Shimano Vs. Campagnolo (& SRAM)



## spence (19 Feb 2009)

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]In the mountain bike world there are two main group sets; Shimano and SRAM (inc. Avid & Truvativ) with some compatible components ie cassettes & front mechs. But there is a fundamental difference is in the rear mechs and shifters with different pull ratios - 1:1 & 2:1 - so you can’t mix X9 shifters and an XT rear mech for example. I know SRAM make Shimano compatible shifters in the Attack and rocket.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]So how does it hang together in road bikes? What, if anything is compliable between Shimano and Campagnolo (and SRAM)? I’m not after compatibility between 8, 9 & 10 speed but what will fundamentally work together and what won’t.[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## bonj2 (19 Feb 2009)

spence said:


> [FONT=&quot]In the mountain bike world there are two main group sets; Shimano and SRAM (inc. Avid & Truvativ) with some compatible components ie cassettes & front mechs. But there is a fundamental difference is in the rear mechs and shifters with different pull ratios - 1:1 & 2:1 - so you can’t mix X9 shifters and an XT rear mech for example. I know SRAM make Shimano compatible shifters in the Attack and rocket.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]So how does it hang together in road bikes? What, if anything is compliable between Shimano and Campagnolo (and SRAM)? I’m not after compatibility between 8, 9 & 10 speed but what will fundamentally work together and what won’t.[/FONT]


someone else may correct me if i'm wrong but basically campag make an effort to be as different as possible to shimano and therefore to not be able to be used by anyone with anything shimano.
of course it could be that it's the other way round

again, correct me if I'm wrong, but it goes even further than it does in mtb. We can use a sram MTB cassette with a shimano drivetrain no problem, or a shimano cassette with a SRAM drivetrain, as long as it's the correct speed for the shifters. But, I've heard that on a roadie you can't use a campag cassette with a shimano drivetrain. Whether you might get away with it or not i don't know.
You certainly can't use campag shifters with shimano mech etc. not sure what the actuation ratio is.
Also there is the possibility of sram roadie kit, i've had a go on them on a bike on a turbo in a lbs and they seem really good, but again not sure what the actuation ratio of them is.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (19 Feb 2009)

there are ways around, a device that sits between rear mech and cassette that allows a mix of shimano and campag to be used.

i actually know someone who uses shimano shifters with campag gearing, so mix and match is possible. whether it's worth or not it is debatable. i would stay away from campag unless you're a competent mechanic, or your lbs is a campag certified dealer.


----------



## skwerl (19 Feb 2009)

SRAM is fully compatible with Shimano (I believe)


----------



## SimonC (19 Feb 2009)

I know Ambrosio make a cassette that fits on a campag hub with shimano sprocket spacings and vice-versa.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Feb 2009)

On ten speed systems Campag Ergos and rear mech will index perfectly with a Shimano or SRAM cassette, but not the other way round apparantly.

If you know all the ins and outs you can build up a relatively cheap bike by mixing and matching, rather than going down the groupset road.


----------



## mickle (19 Feb 2009)

It's just wrong. Wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong. Stoppit.


----------



## Will1985 (19 Feb 2009)

SimonC said:


> I know Ambrosio make a cassette that fits on a campag hub with shimano sprocket spacings and vice-versa.



Are you sure? I thought that was the one combination you couldn't get. Marchisio now have one I think for €129. Logically Shimano spacing on a Campag freehub should be easier since the Campag hub is wider.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Feb 2009)

Ambrosio's cassette is Campag spaced with a Shimano fitting, costs around £35.


----------



## Randochap (19 Feb 2009)

Read this. But otherwise, why not just get the superior Campag system?


----------



## spence (20 Feb 2009)

So there are some differences - know knows exactly what - but according to that article there's some hocus pocus available to get things to work. Not what I was looking for really. 

It looks like you have to choose a path and stick with it.


----------



## De Sisti (20 Feb 2009)

Campag / Shimano combination:

Bike1: Hewitt
Campag 10s ergo levers, Shimano 9s rear hub Shimano rear mech, Shimano 9/10s cassette,
Hubbub the cable on the rear mech, = Perfect shifting

Bike 2: Longstaffe
Campag 10s ergo levers, Campag 10s rear mech, Shimano 9/10s hub, Shimano 
9s cassette, = Perfect shifting

Bike 3: Xacd
Campag 10s ergo levers, Campag 10s rear mech, Shimano 9/10s hub, Shimano
9s cassette, = Perfect shifting. 

It can be done.


----------



## Steve Austin (20 Feb 2009)

oh my


----------

